# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My Anavar Log

## awansauce

.................

----------


## Marty_4

You not taking any type of test to keep you're dick working? And you do mean 50mg a day of anavar ?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Looking to do a 6 week cycle at 50mcg of Anavar with a 2 week on 2 week off clen cycle.
> 
> today day 1 at the gym didnt really feel much different from any other day besides when doing abs for some reason they were burning bad when working out. I did notice my calfs almost felt like i pulled a muscle from just sitting on the floor in my apt for 15 mins today after the gym at my knees bent and feet flat on the ground if u guys can somewhat image that. Other than everything felt pretty good.
> 
> Thanks for reading will keep posting! any and all feed back greatly appreciated! please keep the flaming to a minimum? haha



Sounds good. 

Using Taurine to help alleviate with the calf pumps/shin splints..

-VM

----------


## awansauce

....................

----------


## awansauce

> Sounds good. 
> 
> Using Taurine to help alleviate with the calf pumps/shin splints..
> 
> -VM


sounds good will pick some up tomorrow thanks!

----------


## Td00

Keep us updated please!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hello guys this will be my log from today June 19th 2010 on Anavar and clen only.
> 
> Today is the first day i started and the following picture is taken this morning b4 my first dose. Not 100% sure on bf% if anyone could chime in that would be great.
> 
> 
> *I havent really gotten as many responses in my previous threads as i wanted but no big deal....*
> 
> Looking to do a 6 week cycle at 50mg of Anavar with a 2 week on 2 week off clen cycle.
> 
> ...



Do you mean this thread??

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=435157

You got a lot of responses from a lot of a very respected members, you just didn't hear what you wanted to and are just doing your own thing. Typical youth does not want to listen.

I personally agree with the advice you have received you know the advice you don't want. Oh and your cycle you are running right now is not a good one but I feel giving any advice towards it would be useless as it appears you would not listen anyways.

My 2 cents.

Good Luck.

----------


## bjpennnn

i would have to agree with bertuzzi your cycle sucks

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i would have to agree with bertuzzi your cycle sucks


 :LOL:  Well, that is the blunt way of putting it  :Big Grin:

----------


## WilliamCutting

I am amazed at what I see on this forum sometimes. 

People come here asking for advice but it seems like they just need someone to affirm whatever it is they decided to anyway.

I find it absolutely fascinating & frightening how many people have absolutely no regard for their own health.

If you are willing to jeopordize your health to TEMPORARILY look better you don't need advice on bodybuilding and supplementation, you need to address the lack of self esteem driving you to risk permanent consequences to briefly have a better body.

There are dozens of people on here with years of experience & knowledge who are willing to offer their time to people, like me, who have no experience using steroids . Yet it seems like everyday I read a post where someone is told not to do something, told why not to do it, yet they just keep asking until they find someone, anyone, to tell them what they are doing is OK.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I am amazed at what I see on this forum sometimes. 
> 
> People come here asking for advice but it seems like they just need someone to affirm whatever it is they decided to anyway.
> 
> I find it absolutely fascinating & frightening how many people have absolutely no regard for their own health.
> 
> If you are willing to jeopordize your health to TEMPORARILY look better you don't need advice on bodybuilding and supplementation, you need to address the lack of self esteem driving you to risk permanent consequences to briefly have a better body.
> 
> There are dozens of people on here with years of experience & knowledge who are willing to offer their time to people, like me, who have no experience using steroids. Yet it seems like everyday I read a post where someone is told not to do something, told why not to do it, yet they just keep asking until they find someone, anyone, to tell them what they are doing is OK.


well said bro....this kind of thing happens every day...scarey and sad isnt it?....

----------


## cybernox

> I am amazed at what I see on this forum sometimes. 
> 
> People come here asking for advice but it seems like they just need someone to affirm whatever it is they decided to anyway.
> 
> I find it absolutely fascinating & frightening how many people have absolutely no regard for their own health.
> 
> If you are willing to jeopordize your health to TEMPORARILY look better you don't need advice on bodybuilding and supplementation, you need to address the lack of self esteem driving you to risk permanent consequences to briefly have a better body.
> 
> There are dozens of people on here with years of experience & knowledge who are willing to offer their time to people, like me, who have no experience using steroids. Yet it seems like everyday I read a post where someone is told not to do something, told why not to do it, yet they just keep asking until they find someone, anyone, to tell them what they are doing is OK.


Exactly.

----------


## awansauce

...................

----------


## awansauce

................

----------


## cobra305

do you at least have a pct planned?

----------


## Bertuzzi

Since you pay the bills with your body.... you better get a few extra gigs because you just wasted a bunch of your "hard" earned money on a cycle that won't do anything for you.... especially if your.... yes, you guessed it.... your diet isn't in check.

----------


## awansauce

...............

----------


## 100m champ

he's 16 from what i seen on another borad!

----------


## awansauce

...................

----------


## bjpennnn

> i am done asking for help on here because 90% of the people just tell me u shouldnt do this or u shouldnt do that because i can achieve everything i want from dieting but i just dont know how is not a good answer im sorry. I know steroids arnt a magical pill and i know its all about hardwork and dedication and im more then willing to put my time into this , nobody on here knows what i am capable of doing so anyone under 25 on this forum is offically put into a category of being to young. But like i said i am doing this not to just look good im doing it becaus_e i depend on looking good for my life because it pays my bills and puts money in my pocket._ So this is my log to show results and thats it if you like it you like it and mayb other people can learn from my mistakes or they can gain knowledge from this. Thank you.


what are you a krispy cream model or what

----------


## Morgoth

Good job with the log. I plan an anavar /clen cycle as well so I will be following this very closely!!

Tell me, are you taking any liver protection for your liver?

And definately pick up the taurine for your clen cramps.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> what are you a krispy cream model or what


michelin tyre man maybe

----------


## awansauce

.....................

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i see alot of mixed reviews about liver protection and to be on the safe side i prolly should use some but my liver is in tip top condition i dont drink because i am allergic to beer (weird) but i skipped out on it and will have it checked mid cycle and decide from there.


Go get the fukin liver protection. My levels spiked even while taking milk thistle.... don't be stupid on this one and drink lots of water.

----------


## awansauce

.............

----------


## danielmaco

Good luck and keep us posted. I've heard good things about var, so I'll be interested to see how you look at the end of it. For my first cycle, I also want to do var. 

Prove the doubters wrong. Not everyone wants the bloated look that is associated with test e, and other various side effects. 

Good luck!!!

----------


## got fina?

Not again.!! Didnt you make like 3 threads asking the same question? Our replies arent going to change. The only one that will agree on you doiing this cycle will be people that dont know much.

Like i said in your other post... Do your cycle and learn for yourself. Because you obviously dont want to learn from our mistakes/knowledge.

After this cycle, ill see you in the diet forum..

Good luck!

----------


## awansauce

...............

----------


## Bertuzzi

I can assure you any results you feel you are having 5 days into a var cycle are not from the Var... Maybe diet.... maybe water intake or lack of, maybe even mental.... but not the Var

----------


## Mar-Vell

How will you run the clen bro?

Best wishes on your cicle

----------


## awansauce

............

----------


## Mar-Vell

I read that, i mean the dosages, you will start with how much and end with how much, when you gonna bump it, that stuff man

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## carver56

Bro, anavar isn't gonna do shit. It might add like 5 lbs of muscle, you won't see the difference. It's only used for cutting/bridging, not bulking.

If you're under 19, don't even think about taking test, you will fuse your growth plates and be SHORTER/SMALLER for life.

If you're at least over 19, I wouldn't recommend cycling anything yet since you're still kinda small for that. But you're probably not going to listen to that advice, so my best advice would be to cycle test/Dbol to put some mass on you... maybe taking juice will motivate you to eat/lift properly... but probably not.

----------


## Cousinbutch

A buddy of mine who juices instead of dieting decided he wanted to get cut (without dieting and cardio of course) so he bought anavar from this scary ass meat head with scars and a tattoo of "BROLIC" in graffiti on his arm. Popped the first one under his tongue and it was just a Smarties candy, couldn't do a thing about it  :1laugh:

----------


## awansauce

............

----------


## Morgoth

awansauce, are you flexing your stomach in your pics?

Anyhow, please keep updating this log all the way to the end of your cycle, with pics. It will be invaluable to me when I do my anavar /clen cycle!!

----------


## awansauce

..............

----------


## awansauce

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Morgoth

Do you feel increased aggression?

----------


## awansauce

........

----------


## awansauce

..........................

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## Mar-Vell

You look a little more solid, but i couldnt stand myself using AAS without growing
Hope you acomplish your goals man, keep it up

----------


## awansauce

............

----------


## awansauce

................

----------


## stevey_6t9

> sh*t u still look fat, looks like u got fake gear. Prob ur diet did the change.....


geeze your a fuking clown, says you whos 145lbs  :1laugh:

----------


## Virturam

> what are you a krispy cream model or what


i actually lol'd to this in real life

----------


## Virturam

> A buddy of mine who juices instead of dieting decided he wanted to get cut (without dieting and cardio of course) so he bought anavar from this scary ass meat head with scars and a tattoo of "BROLIC" in graffiti on his arm. Popped the first one under his tongue and it was just a Smarties candy, couldn't do a thing about it


OMG i laughed even harder at this one.. BTW im not adding anything to this thread at all, only things for my own amusement, sorry bro. Btw i could tell you had a little more definition in that second pic, muscles looked a tad firmer as well. Some of these guys told you that you wouldnt see much and they're right. However, you still have some weeks left, you'll probably reach your goal looking cut and a little more firm, but you probably wont see many lb's gained. But again, thats not your goal so keep up the good work man.

----------


## awansauce

............

----------


## muscle_bill

these pictures make me stoked to be me haha im not ripped by any means, but im starting to think about a modelling career!

----------


## bjpennnn

> i actually lol'd to this in real life


tip of the hat to you sir :Aagroucho:

----------


## Virturam

> tip of the hat to you sir


I really like the cut of your jib sir.

----------


## walkandtalk24

Good luck with your cycle. Just finished mine. I gained about 20lb lbm.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Good luck with your cycle. Just finished mine. I gained about 20lb lbm.


 :Bsflag:  Not on Anavar only....

----------


## awansauce

............

----------


## Bertuzzi

> okay sooo a little weird today... my chest looked a lil bit smaller then usual when i woke up butttttt i lifted more then i could on my heavy chest day then i could last week... any ideas y?


It's probably a combination of 2 things.... 

1. You're losing fat with the clen /var and that is why your chest is looking smaller

2. For some reason you are probably a little more dehydrated than usual this morning so you really noticed the size difference for the first time.

----------


## bjpennnn

^^^ def probably losing bf%

----------


## walkandtalk24

> Not on Anavar only....


yes sir. that and some good old protein and creatine.

----------


## awansauce

.............

----------


## Bertuzzi

> yes sir. that and some good old protein and creatine.


One of two things is going on here too....

1. You are a liar.

2. You were lied to, and thought you were taking var and were taking something else.... I dunno what but it wasn't var.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## walkandtalk24

> One of two things is going on here too....
> 
> 1. You are a liar.
> 
> 2. You were lied to, and thought you were taking var and were taking something else.... I dunno what but it wasn't var.


no need to get upset and throw stones. The truth is all I speak. I am 100% positive that it was avavar. I am very genetically gifted. Thats all. That is one reason that I choose anavar was because I didn't want to put on ridiculous size. I ate every 2-3 hours religiously and took bcaas, zma, etc. Nothing crazy. I have good genes and worked my @ss off in the gym.

----------


## bjpennnn

what was your starting weight ^^^

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no need to get upset and throw stones. The truth is all I speak. I am 100% positive that it was avavar. I am very genetically gifted. Thats all. That is one reason that I choose anavar was because I didn't want to put on ridiculous size. I ate every 2-3 hours religiously and took bcaas, zma, etc. Nothing crazy. I have good genes and worked my @ss off in the gym.


 :LOL:  Do I sound upset... I am only stating the truth. I hope I did not offend you. Now, lets keep it out of this thread because its not our log.

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## awansauce

..............

----------


## Mar-Vell

Chest, traps, shoulders and forearms got improved, but to rip that abs you have to squeeze that diet even more bro
Are you on clen yet or just the var?

----------


## awansauce

..............

----------


## bjpennnn

you doing cardio?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

the last shot i can tell a diff. you def. harden up and look fuller to me. i'm sure thats the look you want so keep workin; gains that come slow are the best my friend. and don't be affarid of trying some good ol test. if you have a good diet(i'm sure you do by listening to your info) test will keep you lean, especially test prop. so good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## awansauce

so just a mini update... the pumps still feel good lasting a long time also my bench has increased i dont remember what i started at but today i pushed out 250 x 5 i think i started at 215-220? ummm i feel like im always hungry too like i feel like im eatting like a bear haha...also just curious to what u guys think my bf% is about from that last picture?

----------


## Virturam

Im glad i checked back in on this log. I can def tell some results from this last pic you snapped. Traps look alot fuller and thick, your upper chest and shoulders look like they've filled out and are harder/larger as well. Lower chest is coming out a little, but not as much as your top. Maybe its just me, but i notice that your forearms are filling out too.

Youre in week 4? How much longer do you have to go? 4 more?

I read somewhere that when you can see the first four abs appear you're around 9-12% bf, i could be off.. but im pretty sure i read that :P

oh ya, keep up the good work man.

----------


## awansauce

.................

----------


## boDAWG

> no need to get upset and throw stones. The truth is all I speak. I am 100% positive that it was avavar. I am very genetically gifted. Thats all. That is one reason that I choose anavar was because I didn't want to put on ridiculous size. I ate every 2-3 hours religiously and took bcaas, zma, etc. Nothing crazy. I have good genes and worked my @ss off in the gym.


you didnt wanna put a ton of weight on but you put on 20lbs? bro some people dont get those gains with test, get real

----------


## boDAWG

to tell you the truth my man, not to put you down or anything, but i think you coulda achieved the same results with just diet and cardio

don't get me wrong i see results, you're definitely more cut than when you first started a month ago, buuuut diet and cardio woulda done the same for you in a month

----------


## awansauce

...................

----------


## boDAWG

> is this to me?
> im not 19? im almost 24... but i know what ur saying umm i would say yes and no to diet and cardio but i mean the reason i chose to go with aas is because my muscles have always been soft and no matter how much or how hard i worked out with even a clean diet i still have never gotten the muscle hardening effects i have gotten so far.. so i mean yes its a lil expensive but i think its worth it.... and dont worry u didnt put me down i appreciate the truth from people!


no my bad haha i mis read some shit but yeah, have u tried altering ur lifting methods to harden up your muscles a bit?

----------


## Morgoth

awansauce, are you flexing your stomach in that latest pic?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

hey man how did everything finish up??

----------


## awansauce

..............

----------


## Diamond*K

wat were ur stats b4 and wat are they now?

----------


## awansauce

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Diamond*K

> start weight 166, bf% idk
> final weight 170, bf% idk haha sorry
> 5x Bench start about 200 if i remember correctly
> 5x bench final was 275 without spot.


yea.. var is my fav drug ever

----------


## bigboomer

Not bad at all for a 6 weeker of anavar ..Good job

----------


## danielmaco

Looking good. 

Any sides?

Do you feel like you could've have ran it for an extra 2 weeks?

----------


## junkiescumbag

definitely leaner and definitely a touch bigger good job

----------


## eljay

nice work bro. looks good. nice and lean

----------


## vinni

good work awansauce! any plans for your next cycle if any? I'm planning to do the same cycle in the near future but for the mean time i'm gonna take a second look at my diet first.

----------

